# Humidity control for refrigerator curing



## Blackgunther (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello All,  I recently built my first curing locker out of a refrigerator equiped with an Inkbird ITC-608T temp/humidity control, a small fan and a HoMedics 0.5g Cool Mist Ultrasonic humidifier.  The temperature is fine, set to 50-53 f and the humidity is set to 70 -75%.  Once the humidity has exceeded the 75% range the control shuts off the humidifier as it should.  My problem is once the humidity level drops below set range, the humidifier will not turn back on automatically. If I am conveniently home I can turn it on manually but that was something I was trying to avoid.  Can anyone recommend a humidifier that will turn on once again automatically?  Thanks, cheers


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 16, 2021)

Any humidifier with a manual dial switch that goes from off, to low, medium, high. The humidifier with just a push button “on “switch will not work.


----------



## R Blum (Apr 16, 2021)

Here is what I use. works great.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2021)

Yes, you need a analog humidifier that will stay on when the power switch is in the on position so the controller can hijack it and control when to turn it off and on.

Oh- you will also need a dehumidifier.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2021)

Recommendation-
I use the Optimus...
https://www.walmart.com/ip/1-5-Gallon-Cool-Mist-Ultrasonic-Humidifier/30579751


----------



## Blackgunther (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks to you who replied.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 20, 2021)

Use a Crane teardrop with a dial


----------



## Blackgunther (Apr 20, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Use a Crane teardrop with a dial


Thanks, I got one yesterday and everything is working as it should.


----------

